# Mv 100 S



## powler (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have a hover mower with a Tecumseh engine. It has decided today after about 15 minutes that it only wants to run for a second or so. I've cleaned the carb, it is a Dellorto FHC2013A and have noticed that the choke plate (part number 9038. 1) is slightly bent. Should it be so ? Also there are 2 adjustment screws, I assume for mixture and engine speed.

Regards

Peter


----------



## buck53545 (Jun 12, 2010)

There is still a jet clogged to the best of my knowledge. There is a port half way up the venturie take the main jet out blow it out and clean this port. Also make sure with all the jets and needle and float out make sure to blow it out with at least 90 psi. of air and there are a few around the plate make sure to run a piece of wire through these too. I use a wire I pull from a standard wire brush. Also check your float take it out and shake it see if there is liquid in it. may need a new needle and seat inspect them and see.


----------



## powler (Jun 12, 2010)

Many thanks,

I'll have another go. It is better since I cleaned it but it hunts for about half a minute and then cuts out. Also the spark plug is about 2 years old - could that be part of the problem ? The plug is an NGK b2 LM set at 0.025".

Regards


Peter


----------



## buck53545 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hunting is still more then likely the partially clog jet make sure to look very close for any ports up behind the venturie. also make sure to pull the main jet should be a flat head counter clockwise they sometimes seem like them will beak before they come out but they dont it is the brass on aluminum that makes them stick like the and when you resinstall same thing just nice and tight. after that jet is removed you will have to look about 1 inch up the venturie and there should be a small hole there. The port I refer too. clean is spray it out and run high pressure air through it.


----------

